# 2013 Rzr 800S.. needs more power.



## adam6604

just bought it, having fun for the 40km's that I've put on it.. I threw 28" silverbacks on it, turns them in 4 low with ease, but even with the stockers.. I wasnt' impressed with the power. doesn't have the response and 'oomph' that i'm used to with my brute.. even with it rolling on 31's feels like a totally different monster. Would a new Primary give me that power i'm looking for? guy at work bought a new commander 800... and Im kind of regretting the RZR 800 when I see the power he has. so with the 4000$ price difference, id rather just put money into mine ( cluthes, lift, 30's ) and make it a monster . lol give me some tips


----------



## lilbigtonka

they make turbos for the rzr lol....surely that will give ya what you want but i wouldnt recommend mudding with it lol


----------



## Mud magnet 2

Well you are getting more air/fuel to your brute motor with the set up you got, which equals more hp. Also you gotta take weight into consideration....power to weight ratio is A Lot diff between your brute and RZR. A good clutch kit will help with response and help your belt since your going up in tire size/weight. There's only a few ways to gain hp though...more air and fuel, high performance exhaust, turbo's, and bigger engine. Those rotax motors are great motors. I wonder what the commander 800's actual displacement is compared to the RZR 800??? Hope that kinda helps...


----------



## adam6604

Yeah I guess ill just clutch it and just keep the brute for.my getupandgo itch. Are there any clutches that work well with the rzr? Sorta like vfj for brutes, airdam/cvtech for can ams..

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka

Air dam does work on popo but I believe qsc also has a good primary for them


----------



## bruteforce3

QSC! IMO


----------



## adam6604

okay ill check into them!, less then 40miles on the **** thing and wrecked a CV boot, and from factory I guess my A-arm guard/skid plate is rubbing my other Boot by the diff, and my brake cable wrapped around my axle...good thing I brought my brute up to work as a backup toy... lol


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Take those stupid arse boot guards off man. That'll happen to all of your boots as mud gets trapped in there. 
Go with a QSC clutch, you won't be disappointed. I had a 08 with the same issues your having with lack of power. Coming off a renegade to a RzR was a bit of a change. Weight difference between these bikes are crazy. A RzR weighs about 978 pounds and a brute is what, 550 or so? 
Power ratio to wheels is a huge factor on these. Clutching is about the biggest way to get it there. Yeah, you can buy a exhaust system, get a PCV and have it tuned, it'll help some I'm not saying that's a bad idea. 
What it all boils down to: how do YOU ride and what do YOU want this RzR to do? Through trial and error, you'll find answers that work best for YOUR application. What I have done in the past or what others have done may not necessarily be or do what you want. 
Just my .02, hope it helps


----------



## txboatpilot

QSC clutch.. And there is a big difference in power and torque from the 800 V-twin can-am with 72 HP ,,, compared to the 800 in-line twin with 56-58 HP from Polaris..

That is 14-16 HP difference off the start.. Plus there are no mods other than turbo kits, that can get the HP on the 800 RZR up to where the can-am is stock..


----------



## FABMAN

there's a company up here called HPD that built a razor naturally aspirated with 130+ horsepower.


----------



## opcruzer

Any way you could find a link to that 130hp rzr? I would love to see it.


----------



## FABMAN

I looked I couldn't find it on his website. he was still in the R&D on it. I do know he made his own head from scratch. he had a casting mold made. he probably will be selling them. he also told me he had 2 or 3 motors he's blown up on his way to this point. I also know he makes a new differential casting that's heavy duty for the razor.


----------



## abthis01

Must have is clutching....put 32 Terms on my 2011 with the clutch kit and WOW... get out of the way. Canned Hams need that extra HP, they are heavier....


----------

